

An ambitious rebuild and enhancement of Commodore's never-released C65 - rbanffy
https://plus.google.com/108984290462000253857/posts/FqLhirrGC7E

======
badgersandjam
Wasn't aware of the C65. I'd not have bought one myself. In 1990/1991 there
were a lot better machines on the market.

Unfortunately my only Commodore experience was the Amiga 2000. That lasted a
mere year before it was replaced by an Acorn A440/1 which was an 8MHz ARM2,
4Mb RAM and 40Mb hard disk'ed monster. That lasted until Windows NT3.51 came
out for me to give you an idea how powerful it was.

Nice to see someone giving the C65 some headspace and time though. Especially
when you think of the man hours that went into the original.

------
teddyh
Interesting; it uses the same 80 columns of text, white-on-blue color scheme
which was also used for Commodore’s _actual_ follower to the C64 series – the
Amiga.

~~~
Sanddancer
Given all the specs of it, it seems to have been designed to serve much the
same role of the apple iigs. Something that can act as a bridge between the
higher end 32 bit machines, and the bread and butter 8 bit boxes.

------
pdknsk
I hadn't seen the start screen of the C65 yet. It looks great. The project
seems to moving at high pace too.

